# swans



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

jsut wondering does anyone have any good recipes for swan , let me know


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

We usually slice the breasts thin and make jerky out of them. The legs I section into 4 pieces and put in a crock pot covered with BBQ sauce and pepper until the meat is about falling off the bone. Enjoy the legs with a cold beer or 3. Then when out late pheasant, goose or deer hunting, enjoy the jerky. It is also nice to share with people who have never eaten swan before ;-)


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

stevepike,
Want an extra one this fall?


----------

